# Lowes and Porter Cabale deal!



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

I know the PC is not the quality they once were...

https://www.lowes.com/l/savings.html?int_cmp=Home:A3:NoDivision:Spcl_Value:FW32_DOTD_See_Todays_Exclusive_Deal

That's still a pretty good deal if you are into battery operated tools!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd have to agree that that is a smoking deal. PC was my favourite brand for a few years and my favorite ever 12 volt drill and 18 gauge Brad nailer were PC. However, I've had to replace bearings in my two sanders and the ones I took out were cheap crap.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is a smoking deal but if you have down time and repair/replacement costs due to the fact that new generation PC is crap, leaves you wanting and lots to be desired...
not such a good deal any more...


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

It is a shame to see GOOD tools being bought out and moved overseas. I have a PC circular saw that is probably 25 or 30 years old and still works great (I refurbish my tools vs replacing them). A new one would probably crap out within the first year. But with that said I would still buy the PC over something like a B & D. A ray of sunshine is that some of the brands are coming back to the U.S. ((ie - Powermatic is back in TN) Then again my Makita's are rock solid. Guess it's a crap shoot.


----------



## mkoukkgou333 (Feb 21, 2020)

good post, thanks for your sharing


----------

